# Anxious about pregnancy



## chezpez (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm thinking of trying for a baby soon, but have to say i'm so nervous of what will happen especially trying to control my diabetes.. my last hb was 6.9% but i'm sure thats gone up a little as the hot weather has made it difficult to control things.
I've had type 1 for 3 yrs, and never had a sickness bug so i'm anxious about morning sickness etc.. basically i'm sacred about everything lol .. then coz i'm feeling negative right now thinking can i managed my diabetes and look after baby too aarrrrhh!!

I really do want a child - but wish i could stop worrying soo much .. blasted diabetes i wish it would go away!!
chez xx


----------



## Munjeeta (Jul 5, 2009)

I truly sympathise. I'm afraid I can't offer you any advice, but I can just tell you that you're not alone! Having a baby and managing my diabetes through it is something that absolutely petrifies me. I'm not quite at the point of wanting to try now, but even so it is something that worries me an awful lot as I would never be able to forgive myself if my actions affected my baby.

However, there are lots of people on here who have had babies and managed their diabetes will no ill effects to their children, so there is hope! Plus, the care and support you should get from your medical team will be much more than someone without diabetes and I'm sure they will offer you advice on how best to ensure there are no complications if you discuss it with them next time you go to a clinc.


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2009)

hi there chez so sorry to hear of this it is such a predicament , all i can say is from my own experiences i have wanted a baby for 2 years now and to no avail so when i was diagnosed that really put the frightners on me and if im honest it did make me think ,i thought along the same lines as you about putting myself and a baby through it (diabetes). At the moment im at a real crossroads myself and i am seriosuly thinking wehere i should go from here


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi chez im currently 8 weeks pregnant I can completely understand your nervous about trying for a baby when being a diabetic I was really scared about the whole situation as well so i'm quite glad it wasn't planned in my case because it took the worry out of it a lot. I've only been diagnosed 1 1/2 years so i'm fairly new to diabetes too and so far i've been pretty good with my control compared to how I used to be before. I'm making sure that I check my blood sugar two hours after each meal to make sure it's at the right level. 

Been having morning sickness for the past 3-4 weeks and thankfully it hasn't really affected my levels much i've made sure that i drink lots of water and drink sugary drinks if I haven't been able to eat so that I can still inject my 4 times a day. Although i wouldn't call it morning sickness it's more like all day sickness!

I would just say if your ready to have a baby then don't let diabetes get in your way obviously blood sugar levels just before you concieve and during pregnancy have to be tight but looking at your last hba1c you could easily do that. You need to have faith and stop worrying about it otherwise you'll never want to do it. hope that helped a little! x


----------



## chezpez (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you soo much all of you! i've just got to do it and stop worrying! its just great to hear other ppl have same fears.. your right just go for it Chez!


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 6, 2009)

Good I'm glad your gonna go for it. Hope you have some good news to tell us soon x


----------



## wakman (Jul 8, 2009)

Good luck, and if you do manage to spend a few minutes with out being sick you can allways post questions here Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## pdm1008 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi.

I've had 2 successful pregnancies and have two beautiful sons to show for it.  Son 1 is nearly 5, and my second is nearly 3 weeks old.  Pregnancy isn't easy for many people, whether diabetic or not, so just go for it.  Speak to your diabetes team, get some pre-pregnancy advice.  Please, don't let diabetes put you off.

I live in a city where the PCT is very keen to get ladies on insulin pumps if they are planning on trying to conceive.  I didn't have one for my first son's pregnancy, but have had one this pregnancy and I have to say my diabetes was much easier to control with a pump.  Might be worth asking about.


----------

